# hilfe zu 09005er nummer!



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2008)

hallo! 

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, die firma rauszubekommen, die hinter einer 09005er nummer steht? und ob diese firma seriös ist? 

die nummer um die es konkret geht ist: 09005-44668322 


kann mir jemand helfen? 


danke schonmal!

gruß
dukkha


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: hilfe zu 09005er nummer!*

Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post



> * Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang.* Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 5 - 446683
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...


vermutlich ein "Untermieter"...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: hilfe zu 09005er nummer!*

danke! das ist schonmal sehr interessant. hab mir grade mal die HP von denen angeschaut, die scheinen ein anbieter dieser 0900er nummern zu sein! 

wer der "abnehmer" dieser nummern ist, sprich das unternehmen, dass die nummern letztendlich nutzt kann man wahrscheinlcih nicht so einfach rausfinden, oder?


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: hilfe zu 09005er nummer!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wer der "abnehmer" dieser nummern ist, sprich das unternehmen, dass die nummern letztendlich nutzt kann man wahrscheinlcih nicht so einfach rausfinden, oder?



Soweit mir bekannt stellen diese Unternehmen  sich ziemlich "zickig" an, 
selbst wenn es im Streitfall um  Betroffene  geht

Ohne  konkreten Anlass und Begründung  rücken die es garantiert nicht raus


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: hilfe zu 09005er nummer!*

ok, danke für die hilfe erstmal. dann werd ich die sache einfach vergessen und davon ausgehen, dass es sich NICHT um ein seriöses unternehmen handelt... 
ist ja zum glück noch nichts passiert.

danke nochmal!


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: hilfe zu 09005er nummer!*

ich würde schon mal bei SNT fragen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe ich dort mal Auskunft gekriegt - ist aber schon eine Weile her. Leider funktioniert meine elektronische Gedächtnisstütze nicht.
Hier ein paar jüngere Episoden der Münchner Firma:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ler/51154-0800-und-die-folgen.html#post222821
Dort auch verlinkt
http://de.nntp2http.com/comm/abuse/2005/12/7834be7228b3a1852f457b741330a3d2.html
Das war - glaube ich - damals der Fall, in dem ich Auskünfte bekam. Bin aber nicht sicher.
Kostenlose 0800 anrufen? Bei seriösen Firmen bekommt man dort oft schon Auskunft.
[noparse]snt-multiconnect.de/kontakt.html[/noparse]


----------

